# Double Nipple trip on 9/5



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm interested in making a run to the DN for some trolling. Charts are promising. Anyone else headed that way from Pensacola?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

You are headed to the right place! Tight lines- tear ‘em up!


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

I looked at the NOAA Buoy forecast, looks like you'll have great seas. We will be headed out after 2-3 more weeks, and when weather and seas permit. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------

